# Bound by Blood- A Paranormal/Time Travel Romance



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood - http://amzn.to/9AnSCa

*Bound by Blood*

Laurel Mayfield doesn't realize that the man who comes to her aid in a graveyard is none other than Prince Sebastian Thorn, ruler of the European Territory. After discovering that vampires do exist, and that she's fallen in love with one, she's confronted with the heartbreaking task of choosing between her Dark Prince and the hot-blooded mortal he once was.

Rife with tension and vampire intrigue, the story takes the reader on a tumultuous journey from modern day to the bloody reign of Henry VIII in the Tudor Court.

Bound by Blood

Excerpt from the book:

"You are not ready." Sebastian wasn't harsh with her, but his words stopped her mid-rise, and he watched as she sank back down to the sofa. "Laurel, there is an entire world of things that take place beyond mortal comprehension, ghosts, aliens, time travel &#8230;"

"Ghosts? Time travel? Time travel absolutely does not exist." She stared at him with growing incredulity.

"People dismiss what they cannot believe." He was trying to peel back the veil over her eyes a little at a time, to minimize the shock of his reality, but he knew she had a lifetime of denial to overcome. Following her with his gaze when she stood up and started pacing, he wondered if she felt as anxious and disturbed as she looked. He read it in every line of her body, in every flicker of her expression.

"When you believe, ask me again, Laurel. Until then, let us simply go on as we have been."

She frowned. "Okay."

Her acceptance was too quick. That, at least, he knew to be a bad sign in the politics of man-woman interactions. Turning away from the fireplace, Sebastian crossed the room to stand behind her. He rested his hands on her shoulders. When she leaned back into him, his tension started to ease.

"This is very difficult for me, Sebastian."

"I know. Forgive me."

"But you said to come to you again when I believed, so &#8230;" she paused, and then continued. "I'm going to get some answers. Tonight. And if, if, I come back believing, we can try this again."

"Laurel, I meant over time. --- just what are you intending to do to find these answers?" Wariness made his shoulders tight and his stomach clench.

"I'm going to go out and check around. I'll be discreet, but I can't just let it sit."

Sebastian's hands tightened on her shoulders. He used them to turn her, ducking his head in low and close so he was sure he had her absolute attention. His voice was dangerously soft. "&#8230;the bloody hell you will." He only used that word under duress, and every time he did within Sara's hearing, she was fond of saying his British was showing.

"There are worse things than ghosts to meet in the dark. Come, I will have the chef prepare you dinner," he said, as though the matter were settled. Sebastian fully expected it would be. He was a man used to being obeyed, and for all his polish that archaic sensibility never quite left him. It translated as overbearing at times, but Sebastian made no apologies.

Immediately he could see her defiance. Her chin came up, and there were slivers of heat in her eyes.

"This is ridiculous. I want answers and there is nothing wrong with asking around."

"It _is_ ridiculous. What exactly do you see yourself doing, Laurel? Approaching strangers on the street in the middle of the night?"

It was the rare situation that could prompt Sebastian into an emotional response that stripped back the layers of his calm control. This was one of those situations. He was obliged to release her arms lest he leave bruises from his tight grip. With a sharp turn, he stalked away from her, trying to collect his composure. They would never rest in her mind, these half-truths he told her. The questions would haunt her every time she looked at him now, each time he touched her. Sebastian didn't need to be told that, but the realization in such clear terms was stark. He bristled with tension as he paced.

Just as abruptly as he had turned away from her, he turned back, bearing down on her with two long strides. He said nothing, but there was the reflection of distant torment in his eyes as he dragged her into his arms, making her suck in a surprised breath. It was a departure from his usual embraces, which had been, until now, protective, reassuring, sheltering. This was need. Inexplicable and raw. He dropped his dark head against her neck, holding her tight. Like a man trying to grasp something he feared was slipping away. She murmured a concerned sound and whispered her fingertips over his shoulder until he stepped back.

His stride was a stalking thing when he rounded the sofa to stand behind it, putting distance between them. A barrier. The naked emotion that had been in his eyes was replaced now with an enigmatic expression; a cool, unreadable mask.

As though she knew what was coming, he heard her draw in a breath and hold it.

"Humans call us vampires."

Cheers!
Danielle Bourdon and Kimberly Hoyt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Danielle & Kimberly--

Congratulations on your new book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood book giveaway on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9284346-bound-by-blood


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood went all the way to #5 on the Hot New Releases in Time Travel.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Danielle, I love paranormal romance, and this one sounds really good. It's on my to-buy list. Good luck.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you, Cara!

I hope you enjoy it.  

Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

New excerpt from Bound by Blood on my site here:  www.daniellebourdon.com


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm a participating author in the Paranormality free Kindle Giveaway!  Winner picked Oct 31st.  Check my blog/site for details:

www.daniellebourdon.com


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Bound by Blood is our next KB Book of the Day - - a perfect read for this Hallowe'en!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey!

We're excited to have Bound by Blood be the KB Book of the Day. 

Read an excerpt in my first post and also at  www.daniellebourdon.com.  There's a book trailer there as well. 

Cheers!
Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Catch Bound by Blood in time for Christmas. Link below.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Catch Bound by Blood while it's on sale to promote my new Zombie Kids Short Story Collection release!

Only .99.  Limited time!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Check out the new cover for Bound by Blood.  It's still on sale for only .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still on sale for .99 !


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Danielle, I dropped by to let your new fans know they can read a superb feature interview with you on my bloggy. Bound by Blood is still high on my TBR list. I promise to get it reviewed soon. 
http://thetaleisthething.blogspot.com/2010/12/falling-in-love-with-your-nightmares.html


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for providing the link, Joel!  Appreciate it. 

The interview was great fun.

Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood still on sale for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, time travel (Tudor court) and romance only .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still on sale for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood has a new 5 star review on Goodreads and is still .99 for Kindle!


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Danielle, well done. Very well done!
'Bound by Blood' is superb, and I have posted my 5 Star review in all the normal places.

I love your imagination and the way you write your stories. Everyone should grab one of your books, and eat it up.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the review and I'm glad you enjoyed the book!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood is still on sale for Kindle for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, romance and time travel (Tudor court) all on sale for only .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Like vampires, time travel and romance? Give Bound by Blood a whirl. Only .99 for the Kindle for a limited time.

110k words, approx 420 pages (in print).


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood is still on sale for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood is featured on The Frugal eReader!

http://bit.ly/m7c5g7


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, time travel and romance all for .99 on Kindle!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Excerpt:

Brought out of her distracted thoughts a few minutes later by two men entering through an archway in robes, she steeled her stomach and her resolve. The crowd pressed close around her, shouts and jeers and prayers growing louder when the executioner strode in with his ax.

Laurel felt the blood drain from her face at the sight of the black masked, burly man. She glanced through the crowd, wondering what entourage would be the one that stopped the proceedings. There didn't seem to be a distinct group hovering near the scaffolding. Clusters of men and other people she couldn't put a rank to swirled and mingled, jostling for the best position. None of them seemed about to intervene. Not yet.

A surge of noise brought her gaze back to the archway where four men carried a plank with Sebastian's body on it. She heard several people gasp in shock at the battered state of the Duke and an angry voice rang out somewhere behind her.

"What goes here? This is not the treatment befitting the Duke of Darkthorne."

Another angry voice joined him, shouting about mistreatment of a noble. The crowd felt more hostile toward the proceedings than they did toward Sebastian, she realized, when yet another man shouted insults regarding the Duke's poor treatment.

They carried Sebastian up the steps and Laurel chose that moment to toss her posies. In these last moments, she wanted him to know she was there to support him. The flowers bounced off the edge of the board and onto the platform, not quite where she'd aimed.

One of the nobles bearing the plank bent down and plucked the posy up, setting it on Sebastian's chest where one of his hands rested. The Duke's fingers curled over the flowers and Laurel felt tears sting her eyes.

Soon. His pain would be over soon.

They set the board down and the same man who'd retrieved the flowers bent closer to Sebastian's mouth as they drew the Duke off the plank.

"The Duke of Darkthorne has a message. He says, _do not fear for me_," the noble said, repeating Sebastian's last wishes. "_God bless England and his majesty_."

Laurel covered her mouth with shaking fingers. The first half of the message was for her.

Sebastian knew she was here.

The crowd cheered Sebastian's loyalty, celebrating his honor even while many chaffed at his treatment and death. There was a volatile feeling in the air and she couldn't wait for the blessed interference so she could leave.

The guards struggled to angle Sebastian toward the block, positioning him face down and adjusting his head for a clean cut with the blade.

Frowning, Laurel glanced around, fully expecting to see a group of men moving forward. It was too hard to tell what anyone was doing with the roll and pitch of the gathered. Like an undulating sea, bodies swept forward and back, jostling people on all sides. In her estimation, the intervention should have happened before Sebastian's head ever touched the block.

A prickle of fear brought goosebumps down her arms and she darted a look back toward the proceedings, alarmed when the drone of last rites began.

The guards stepped away from Sebastian, crossing themselves and saying their own silent prayer for the Duke.

Laurel's eyes widened. Where the hell were the intervening men? Rigid with sudden anxiety, she watched the executioner step up and position his ax against the back of Sebastian's neck. Breathing quick and shallow, fear sliding like ice through her system, she started to try and push her way forward.

Someone had to stop them.

Behind her, some sort of melee broke out. Shouts and curses rang above the din. Many pairs of eyes swung that direction, almost a collective swerve of attention. But not Laurel. She couldn't look away from the shine of curved metal against Sebastian's skin.

With a flex of bulging muscle, the executioner raised the ax faster than he had the first time.

She knew what that meant. A scream built in her throat.

_"No! Wait! Sebastian!_" she shouted, even as the ax arced down with blinding speed.

* * * *


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood still on sale for .99 on the Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, time travel and romance.  .99 on sale for the Kindle.  Happy friday!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood .99 for Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Catch Bound by Blood while it's still on sale for .99!  Click the book in my signature.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

My husband and I love these types of novels, I'll have to check them out!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you, Sharon! Hope you enjoy. 

Bound by Blood, on sale for a limited time on Amazon. Solid 4.5 stars. .99

http://amzn.to/9AnSCa - Amazon US

http://amzn.to/hb8TII - Amazon UK


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still on sale for .99 for the Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, romance and time travel.  Still only .99 for the Kindle!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, romance and time travel (Tudor Court) on sale for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood still on sale for .99 on Kindle!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sale:  Bound by Blood  .99 for the Kindle.  Limited time offer!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, romance, and time travel.  .99 for the Kindle!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I really enjoyed this book!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Imogen!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

The sale is going off soon.  Grab it for .99 while you can!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, time travel and romance.  $2.99 for the Kindle!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, time travel and romance!  $2.99


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, romance and time travel!  $2.99 for the Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Free today and tomorrow only!  See the link in the first post.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bound by Blood is free today only! See the link in the original post!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

A saga of romance, vampires and time travel. See the link in my original post!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vampires, time travel and romance!


----------

